# UNOX oven fan issue



## bakingbee (Jul 29, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has experience with UNOX ovens? We purchased a UNOX Rosella last year as an all-round oven for cake/biscuit etc baking and have been having a lot of trouble with the fan. 
We didn't want to get something larger because this is a 'micro-enterprise' and the Bakertop size was too large. The oven actually cooks well, but the fan is like a hurricane. We spoke to the company and they suggested that we use diffusers over the fans, which we did, but it still seems over-the-top and there is no way to vary it. 

An electrician who was visiting seemed to think that the oven was drawing too much power, so that is one thing we could check and we will be calling the company again for advice, but I was wondering if anyone else has had experience with this?

I'm not interested in opinions of what we 'should' have bought, thanks, just assistance or advice as this is what we have to work with for the moment. Thank you.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Another UNOX model has a stainless steel sheet that you just put up against the back wall to block the fan completely.

I don't know if you can also use that with your model. You should ask UNOX about this.


----------



## bakingbee (Jul 29, 2014)

Really?? We were talking about doing that ourselves, but didn't know if it was a good idea. I will ask them. Thank you!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I had a Blodgett with a hurricane fan. No option for low fan or no fan. Hated it. I stuck a sheet pan at the back of the oven to block the fan because I was so frustrated, but the sheet pan prevented the oven racks from pushing all the way back and the doors wouldn't close. So I took the sheet pan out into the parking lot and ran over it a few times with my truck. True story, man. Sometimes ya gotta take matters into your own hands. I hate convection ovens with a passion anyway, but the ones with the insane fans just make me NUTS.


----------



## bakingbee (Jul 29, 2014)

I know, right?? WTF is with the fan? Seriously, what could you be cooking that could possibly need a fan that strong?? The thing is that I've used fan ovens and not had issues with it, but this this is out of control... I've taken to putting a large frame around things that might blow over, but god help me if I want to cook something light weight... If it the fan wasn't mad, I'd rate it as a good oven as everything cooks well and fast, but it even knocks trays off the racks sometimes :/ 

I have to stick with it at the moment because I've opened a new business and I can't go buying a new oven, so I have to find a work around for the moment until I can afford something else. I'm really wishing we shelled out the extra for a Bakertop that has a variable fan, but it was too expensive for our current needs :/ Urgh.


----------

